# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πρόβλημα σε μπουτονιέρα της bpt.

## SpyrosJd

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα
πριν κάποιες μέρες προέκυψε ένα πρόβλημα σε μια μπουτονιέρα της bpt και προσπαθώ να την επισκευάσω. Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι το εξής: ανά περιόδους μια λειτουργούσε το ηχείο της μπουτονιέρας μια όχι το ίδιο ισχύει και για το μικρόφωνο, απέκλεισα το ενδεχόμενο να είναι πρόβλημα από το διαμέρισμα μιας και όλα τα διαμερίσματα είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Άνοιξα την μπουτονιέρα καθάρισα το εσωτερικό από σκόνες και έλεγξα ότι όλα τα καλώδια είναι στην θέση τους και είναι λειτουργικά. Μετά από αυτό δούλεψε για λίγο αλλά μετά πάλι τίποτα. Μέτρησα το κεντρικό μεγάφωνο και είναι επίσημα καμένο επίσης στα 2 καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο μεγάφωνο μέτρησα 12v οπότε αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο πρόβλημα . Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι αν εν τέλει το πρόβλημα είναι στο ηχείο αυτό κάθε αυτό και αν το αντικαταστήσω θα διορθωθεί η ζημιά. ΤΟ πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα ανταλλακτικά κοστίζουν 75 ευρώ και σε περίπτωση που δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα θα πάνε χαμένα. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν οι ισχυρισμοί μου είναι σωστοί και αν το πρόβλημα εν τέλει είναι μόνο στο μεγάφωνο. ΑΝ δεν κάνω λάθος η μπουτονιέρα είναι 4+ν. Ευχαριστώ.
IMG_20181001_133426.jpgIMG_20181001_113156.jpgIMG_20181001_113141.jpgIMG_20181001_113150.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με μπουτονιέρα αλλά έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με μεγάφωνα και να σου πω ότι πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να κάνει διακοπή το μεγάφωνο και άλλες φορές να παίζει κι άλλες να μην παίζει.Ο σωστός τρόπος ελέγχου είναι εργαστηριακός.

----------


## SpyrosJd

Το έχω ελεγξει με πολύμετρο εκτός της μπουτονιέρας και είναι καμμένο έχει άπειρη αντισταση.

----------


## Panoss

> 2 καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο μεγάφωνο μέτρησα 12v


Υποθέτω μέτρησες 12V DC, σωστά;
Δεν πρέπει να έχει συνεχή τάση στα άκρα του μεγαφώνου, άρα κάτι έχει χαλάσει.
Καμιά πλακέτα έχει;

----------


## SpyrosJd

Ναι dc.Φαντάζομαι στον ενισχυτή ή στον μετασχηματιστή που δεν έχω ανοιξει ακόμα.

----------


## SpyrosJd

Εν τέλη το πρόβλημα ήταν στο μεγάφωνο της μπουτονιέρας, αλλάχθηκε και λειτουργεί μια χαρα.

----------


## Panoss

Αφού λειτουργεί μια χαρά πάει να πει ότι δεν έρχεται DC τάση στα άκρα του μεγαφώνου.
Άρα κάποιο λάθος έκανες στη μέτρηση.

----------


## SpyrosJd

Φίλε είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος για αυτο που λέω γιατι μετά απο αυτο που έγραψες ξανα έκανα την μέτρηση και μου έδειξε πάλι 12V dc. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις περισσότερο αυτο που λές?

----------


## Panoss

Λογικά είναι AC και νομίζεις ότι είναι DC.
Μόνο με παλμογράφο μπορείς να δεις 100% αν είναι συνεχές ή εναλασσόμενο.
Αλλά υπάρχουν και τρόποι χωρίς παλμογράφο αλλά δεν είναι 100%.

Αν είχες DC και μάλιστα 12V σε ένα τέτοιο μεγαφωνάκι θα καιγόταν άμεσα.
6η Αιτία – Παρουσία τάσης DC στο μεγάφωνο

----------


## radiodj105

> Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα....


'Εχω το ίδιο θυροτηλέφωνο και όταν άλλαξα τα λαμπάκια και έβαλα LED, δείχνει τέλειο.
Αν θες, ψάξτο. Κοστίζουν κάπου 1 ευρώ το κάθε ένα και θα δείχνει σαν καινούργιο.
20190119_203433.jpg20190119_203442.jpg

----------

